# Bolivian ram sexing



## fishybuisness (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi everyone, I recently got six Bolivian rams for my tank and I am wondering their sexes. I do believe I have two males but would like help identifying the rest!
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

These are lovely fishes. In the first photo, the fish on the right is definitely a male, while the fish on the left is either a female or a young male not yet showing his secondary sexual characteristics. If I had to bet, I'd say a female: she's quite round, and her ovipositor is showing.

The second photo is just a thumbnail, too small to see anything. Try re-posting?


----------



## fishybuisness (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks, here are all the fish. No doubles except for the last image.


----------



## fishybuisness (Apr 3, 2020)

Totally off topic but my bolivan pair are excavating a pit in my sand. Is this breeding Behavior? I thought they just spawned on flat rocks, Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

fishybuisness said:


> Thanks, here are all the fish. No doubles except for the last image.


For sure, two males, maybe three. I wouldn't be surprised if you ended up with three pairs, which would be great. Good luck.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

fishybuisness said:


> Totally off topic but my bolivan pair are excavating a pit in my sand. Is this breeding Behavior? I thought they just spawned on flat rocks, Any ideas? Thanks


Yes, it is. They do like flat rocks, but at substrate level, not several inches above it. In the absence of such a surface, it's not unusual for them to dig, looking for one. Try giving them a flat rock nearby, and they will probably stop digging and start cleaning the rock in preparation for spawning. Good luck. :thumb:


----------



## fishybuisness (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks, I didn't really expect them to pair up so fast!


----------



## fishybuisness (Apr 3, 2020)

Eggs already! My rams spawned, only problem is I'm going away for the weekend. Do you think I should remove the eggs or let nature take its course? I can't feed them while I'm away for 3 days. They spawn on the flat rock on the bottom like you suggested, Thanks!


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

If you're really keen to have fry from this first spawn, you can move the rock to a bare tank, place an airstone nearby, and treat with an anti-fungal, because any infertile eggs will be attacked by fungus.

Personally, I'd turn the lights down low and leave the eggs with the parents for the weekend. They will clean off any infertile eggs, and hopefully they will be still tending the viable spawn when you get back. Worst case analysis is that it doesn't work the first time, which will increase the likelihood of success next time around- they learn from experience. This might be risky with more aggressive cichlids, who might turn on each other after a failed spawning, but the _alti's_ should be OK. You have a proven breeding pair; if it doesn't work this time, they will likely spawn again sometime soon. Good luck. :thumb:


----------



## fishybuisness (Apr 3, 2020)

The babies hatched I did absolutely nothing! The parents have become extremely aggressive, I think i should start a new thread about raising them. I think that there are at least 60 fry it's impossible to tell because they are in a hole.


----------

